# The ladies are here



## bigtallluke (Jul 14, 2012)

No, not that kind of lady lol...
I fished this morning (Friday 5-3-13) from 6:30-9:30 in Santa Rosa beach. I immediately caught a lady fish before I could even put my rod back in the rod holder. not a good sign! I cast my second rod a bit more shallow and caught a throwback pompano about 5 minutes later. The first 30 minutes was non stop action, but it was due to the lady fish... not the action I was looking for! I ended up catching a jack cravalle that put up a nice fight considering his small size, two catfish, and a total of 14 lady fish. It was fun, yet aggravating at the same time. I ended up throwing the last 4 lady fish in my bucket to use for bait next week when I go offshore, but the rest got to swim again to go trash another fisherman's rigs lol!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I knew it wouldn't be long!


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

Great not what I wanted to hear!


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

whats so bad about ladyfish? get a light rod and have some fun. then rig em up for sharks.


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

foreverfishing said:


> whats so bad about ladyfish? get a light rod and have some fun. then rig em up for sharks.


I don't fish for sharks or trash fish and they F up mono rigs. But at least some people like catching them.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Ladyfish*



foreverfishing said:


> whats so bad about ladyfish? get a light rod and have some fun. then rig em up for sharks.


I don't fish for sharks, but do like to catch any fish with a light rod.

Ladyfish have saved the day for me on many occasions.  C2


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

They're fun on the f-rod or light gear, the bigger the better of course, I also agree they can get old when targeting others, I'm in it for the pull anyway so I don't consider many fish thrash. They're always better than a SKUNK in my book . I was hoping to see a few about an hour ago, instead of the SKUNK I brought in :yes:.


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

Lady fish is the end Of Ling season & beginning of :donatello::donatello::chinese::chinese: Season. Please dont show anymore Pics about them or Hawas either. :thumbdown: They come down here by the Bus loads Dragging them out by the cooler loads.


----------



## Destinartist (Apr 24, 2013)

Same in Destin today!


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

KingCrab said:


> Lady fish is the end Of Ling season & beginning of :donatello::donatello::chinese::chinese: Season. Please dont show anymore Pics about them or Hawas either. :thumbdown: They come down here by the Bus loads Dragging them out by the cooler loads.


HA HA HA HA! That was funny as shit!


----------



## bigtallluke (Jul 14, 2012)

KingCrab said:


> Lady fish is the end Of Ling season & beginning of :donatello::donatello::chinese::chinese: Season. Please dont show anymore Pics about them or Hawas either. :thumbdown: They come down here by the Bus loads Dragging them out by the cooler loads.


LOL! I hear ya. No more pictures of them, I agree. I was just announcing that they are here and to beware if you don't want your rigs trashed if trying to fish for other species. On the other hand, i'll have to go back with a light spinning combo and try to actually have fun catching them. I was pissed yesterday because I did not want to catch them, and they stole my prized and beloved floating pompano jig that has worked wonders for me. And trashed several of my rigs... Oh well, thats fishing! Definitely better than dragging in the ol skunk


----------



## flex (Feb 26, 2013)

they are fun to play with. they hit everything like drunks


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

Are these guys any good for bait offshore? 

Has anyone tried dropping them down butterflied?

Trolled a fillet?

I assume they are as good cut bait as anything else?

You can catch them on practically any bait right?


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

Hmm..... Lol


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Shit man on a slow day they are fun.


----------



## Destin Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Yea I caught around 30 today. Big ones!


----------

